

Ask HN: Secure Router Suggestions Please? - bicv

It seems every consumer router (D-link, Netgear, Linksys) suffer from serious vulnerabilities which often lead to full access. I can put up with vulnerabilities in my operating system which I can mitigate with anti-virus, personal firewall, etc., but I can&#x27;t put up with serious vulnerabilities in my home router.<p>I am looking to purchase a secure router. I can&#x27;t seem to find a secure router with a solid reputation of security? Any suggestions?
======
nodata
Skinflint has filters for wireless routers which support openwrt (or dd-wrt):
[http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=wlanrout&xf=758_OpenWrt#xf_top](http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=wlanrout&xf=758_OpenWrt#xf_top)

------
fengor
Anything you can flash OpenWRT on?

~~~
pja
Yeah, I think this is the only way to get something that actually has a chance
of being a) secure out of the box and b) likely to get security updates over
the lifetime of the hardware.

